# What Do You Think Of This Mido?



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all,

First posting here.

I'm new to all this. I've basically been browsing watch sites for weeks on end and just picking out watches that catch my eye. Don't want to spend too much initially. The plan is to buy something and keep it for a year and then perhaps sell for 75-100% of what I paid and try something different... or perhaps keep it if I really like it.

Anyway I came across this Mido Ocean Star which seems to be a bit different from the usual ones:



















with the following blurb:

An absolute beauty with a burgundy original Mido dial and never touched. This is a gold filled "T.V" style case and it is gold filled on top and with a screw in stainless steel back. The case is signed and the reference number is 1659 and the case serial number is 7,018,694. The crystal is original and the crystal is glass and extra clean as the scan shows you. The movement is signed as the scan shows you clearly and it is a Mido signed caliber 2790 with 17 extra clean jewels. The era for this Mido Swiss made automatic wrist watch is 1974. Now for the good part. This day and date feature is a quick set so no need to go around and around. Pull out the crown and turn it towards you and the day wheel changes. Turn the crown away form you and the date changes automatically. When you pull the crown out a bit more the time will change. The band is never worn new old stock like this Mido Ocean Star serial time piece and this band is 20mm in width.

Then band is close to the original but NOS.

And the asking price is USD425.

What do people think of this?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest here.....but the watch case and dial aint my thing...but the movt looks new.........and if its your thing then go for it


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a nice looking watch. However that seems a very premium price for what it is imho.

Not the same model of course, but I paid less than Â£10 for my Mido auto on the bay.


----------



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

I know people's opinion on the taste will vary. I can see myself wearing it dressed in a 1970's tennis shirt and shorts etc.

I supposed I'm looking for somebody to say "Mido! Mido!, no Mido is worth that much" or "That's quite rare and a bargain"


----------



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

@Robin S: Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

3ps said:


> *The plan is to buy something and keep it for a year and then perhaps sell for 75-100% of what I paid and try something different...*


mmmmmm, there appears to be a flaw in this statement  theres very few watches about that are gonna keep 100% of its value in a year.....patek yes, rolex? depends on model....seiko monster? well, we had a run on them last year and they seemed to hold there value really well........

but a piece like this that has limited appeal might well struggle to hold onto as much as you may like......remember, buy what you like, not what you think you'll make money on.....next to owning a boat, this hobby will bleed you dry


----------



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

but surely vintage stuff hovers about the same price? I should be able to get 60-75% as long as I don't overpay a dealer too much?

And my No.1 rule is to only buy something I like... I have my eye on a few things but thought I would ask about this one.

Not knowing a single thing about watches I have mainly been looking at dealer websites and not ebay.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

3ps said:


> but surely vintage stuff hovers about the same price? I should be able to get 60-75% as long as I don't overpay a dealer too much?
> 
> And my No.1 rule is to only buy something I like... I have my eye on a few things but thought I would ask about this one.
> 
> Not knowing a single thing about watches I have mainly been looking at dealer websites and not ebay.


its a tough one.......theres loads of vintage stuff thats gone on slae here and on countless other forums where people have lost lots of money....its a funny old game this watch dtuff, and i for one wouldnt want to try and second guess the market.....

a vintage sub 5513....banker.....no worries......mido ??? not so sure


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I love mido and have a few- think this is overpriced-older ones unless chronograph or alarm go for up to Â£200-come to that even almost new ones are about that as well!! there does seem to be a bit of a collectors market for mido-but like everything its what people want to pay at resale.Â£10 paid was a steal.


----------



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

Well GBP200 is about 230EUR (for me).... and USD425 is about EUR300.... so if I could get the price down a bit to somewhere in between there I would be happy enough, as I really like the watch and might not sell it.

I did alot of searching and can only see pics of round dial Ocean Stars and they are all silver. So perhaps this is worth a slight premium?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

depending where you based dont forget import/duty etc even money conversion costs to add. Â£200 all in if you think the watch is fantastic is still plenty to pay


----------



## 3ps (Jul 28, 2008)

Would the price be considered fairer if it included a watchmaker having replaced 1 or 2 internal bits with genuine Mido parts during a service? I know I would pay a premium for that over an ebay unknown, considering I'm clueless.


----------

